# Murray 10 speed values



## photosbymark (May 15, 2010)

Well found an older (about 12 years old) Murray 10 speed that I can not seem to find any kind of value on online.  It might be worth this one just for the wheels and to have a bike just to take a part to learn how some things go together.  This one is cheap, $20, so I can't go to far wrong, but I would like to know what one would be worth in riding condition and restored.  Ok so I haven't given you anywhere near enough information to really be accurate, but just the range of the different ten speed models would be helpful.  Probably going to go look at it today and if it looks half decent, I will probably buy it just for the eduction.


----------



## rhenning (May 15, 2010)

$20 is about 4 times what I would pay for any Murray unless it had a specific part/parts could use on another bike.  Roger


----------



## partsguy (May 16, 2010)

rhenning said:


> $20 is about 4 times what I would pay for any Murray unless it had a specific part/parts could use on another bike.  Roger




B.S. Some Murrays can be worth quite a bit. But, yours is only 12 years old. Murray shut down in 2005. Your bike is only worth about 15-20 bucks as a decent everyday rider. There is NOTHING Classic about it. Also, I really woud NOT pour my hard earned money and time into restoring this. It just is not worth it. Plain and simple. I don't mean to "offend" you too much, but the truth can hurt sometimes.


----------

